# Becoming a snake catcher?



## adamshere_69 (Sep 19, 2017)

Hey everyone,

I'm really interested in becoming a snake catcher, I am 29 and sick of working in an office.. I have a love and passion for snakes. I grew up in Tasmanian so never had a pet snake until I moved to Brisbane a few years ago. I have a carpet python I love! I know it's a bit step from owning a snake to becoming a catcher. There was a Eastern brown snake in a built up area on the weekend, after threatening people that of they got there shovel I would call the Rspca, I had time to call our local snake catcher and I just thought wow this is what I want to do..
So my question I guess, is what do I have to do, courses etc? I'm not planing to quit my job tomorrow and become one, but I am willing to work for it.
Thank you in advance.
Tlr want to be a snake catcher what do I have to do.


----------



## Iguana (Sep 19, 2017)

Hello adamshere,

There are plenty of courses that snake catchers and reptile educators run, which specifically go through how to catch and relocate snakes and even lizards. 
Just type "snake relocation course" into google and look for a company that provides it in your area  
I'm not 100% sure about Brisbane's laws about relocating wildlife, but you may need to apply for a 'relocation permit', which would allow you to catch and move snakes.
Also consider that you would likely have to market yourself and get your name 'out there' and such, snake catching is a competitive business. 
hopefully this helped, 
best of luck


----------



## azzmilan (Nov 21, 2017)

No experience in the industry myself, but knew people who did it. None of them did it as a full time gig as there doesn't seem to be enough work down South. Might be a bit different up North...


----------



## Mitch.11 (Nov 13, 2018)

Hi.. I'm a snake catcher on the Gold Coast. First you'll need to show that you are capable and competent in the capture of snakes, including venomous snakes. A certificate or two from repitable professionals should be all you need for that. You'll also need a certificate in first aid, damage mitigation permit and your public liability, incase things ever get sticky with customers. It can be a lot of work but it's a great thing to do. I've been passionate about wildlife since I was really young and nothing suits me more than being able to get out there and be hands on.


----------

